# Bass Fishing



## OCA (Mar 8, 2004)

I have noticed alot of people talk about fishing or posts pictures of fish here. Interesting note for this year(I am also avid outdoorsman): this is the year the 17 year cicadas come out and hatch their eggs in the trees the die and fall into the water, in this 17 year cycle on the year they come out is when most of your freshwater species records have been set, you can actually catch catfish and carp(not that I fish for those lol) on artificials as its a feeding frenzy on the surface for these things, one of the few times you'll actually be able to cast to a bass finning his way along the surface. Where i'm from we don't have cicadas so i'm fired up as hell about catching bass in the 10+ range this spring. If you go to Bass Pro Shop's webpage they have cicada imitation surface plugs and instructions on how to fish em. 

Put some heavy lb test on and tight lines everyone, this only happens once every two decades.


----------



## Johnney (Mar 8, 2004)

> you can actually catch catfish and carp(not that I fish for those lol)


 hey now, cats kick ass!  wish i could say the same for carp...yuck


----------



## OCA (Mar 8, 2004)

Used to catch alot of cats when I was younger but haven't actively fished for em except for catching an occasional one when I take the kids bobber fishing for bluegills and perch. Just something abot those damn tentacles or feelers, not sure what they are called. Carp get the knife in the belly as soon as they are landed.


----------



## jon_forward (Mar 8, 2004)

an afternoon/evening spent cat-fishing is hard to beat..there is a bass masters store about 12 miles from here ...I hope to be working about 1/2 mile from the store..damn place must be on 50 friggin acres..the parking lot is 5 times that. caught alot of carp also..scored proper and smoked they are great...am going to try  my hand at the bass here in tenn. The folks i have talked to say they are HUGE...I do miss all the farm ponds in Iowa though..carp...cat..bass..perch...crappie...even good ole snapping turtles[great to eat also] you never knew what you might catch..


----------



## Johnney (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OCA _
> *Used to catch alot of cats when I was younger but haven't actively fished for em except for catching an occasional one when I take the kids bobber fishing for bluegills and perch. Just something abot those damn tentacles or feelers, not sure what they are called. Carp get the knife in the belly as soon as they are landed. *


WHISKERS!
i use a float and a little weight in current.  in pre-spawn you cant beat it!


----------



## Johnney (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jon_forward _
> *an afternoon/evening spent cat-fishing is hard to beat..there is a bass masters store about 12 miles from here ...I hope to be working about 1/2 mile from the store..damn place must be on 50 friggin acres..the parking lot is 5 times that. caught alot of carp also..scored proper and smoked they are great...am going to try  my hand at the bass here in tenn. The folks i have talked to say they are HUGE...I do miss all the farm ponds in Iowa though..carp...cat..bass..perch...crappie...even good ole snapping turtles[great to eat also] you never knew what you might catch.. *


 carp are easy to catch, hell just put anything on a hook and drop it in...lol
bassin is awesome up here.  alot of decent sized ones.


----------



## jon_forward (Mar 8, 2004)

I like catfishing with no weigh  or very little, let the current take the bait to the fishy!! usually goes right to their hidey hole I have used soap to catch Mr.Whiskers!! anything that smells will catch em...I use sweet corn for carp...or suger dough balls that I have made up..of course you cant forget the beer..least when i still drank...now a joint will have to do


----------



## Johnney (Mar 8, 2004)

cool, well need to!


----------



## jon_forward (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Definitely!  bet mine is bigger than your! *


----------



## jon_forward (Mar 8, 2004)

my wonderful 2nd ex wife has em all..or should i say had em so I am having to start over...


----------



## jon_forward (Mar 8, 2004)

I thought i was doing the right thing....I was mistaken...should have made HER          leave!!!!


----------



## MtnBiker (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Johnney _
> *carp are easy to catch, hell just put anything on a hook and drop it in...lol
> *


Anyone ever use a bow and arrow for carp. Wow what a rodeo that is, great fun.


----------



## jon_forward (Mar 8, 2004)

hope        he  let it go!!! hook bigger then fish


----------



## OCA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jon_forward _
> *an afternoon/evening spent cat-fishing is hard to beat..there is a bass masters store about 12 miles from here ...I hope to be working about 1/2 mile from the store..damn place must be on 50 friggin acres..the parking lot is 5 times that. caught alot of carp also..scored proper and smoked they are great...am going to try  my hand at the bass here in tenn. The folks i have talked to say they are HUGE...I do miss all the farm ponds in Iowa though..carp...cat..bass..perch...crappie...even good ole snapping turtles[great to eat also] you never knew what you might catch.. *



Yeah there is a Bass Pro Shop in Hanover, MD about 45 minutes from my house, FREAKIN HUGE! I can easily spend 3 hrs in there and unload my bank account and max 3 credit cards in that time. My brother lives in PA and they just opened a brand new Cabelas there, can't wait to visit that baby.

You should try shad fishing on a coastal river sometime, you basically just throw something shiny at em and they fight like a freakin salmon.


----------



## Jackass (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OCA _
> * Carp get the knife in the belly as soon as they are landed. *



Nothing like saving the natural resources we have!!


----------



## OCA (Mar 8, 2004)

Carp are thicker than flies on shit, they are everywhere. Killing a few ain't gonna make em extinct I just can't stand them things.


----------



## Jackass (Mar 8, 2004)

Thats what they said about ever other over fished fish out there!! Thers no need to kill it just because you find it a "garbage" fish.


----------



## jimnyc (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jackass _
> *Thats what they said about ever other over fished fishe out there!! Thers no need to kill it just because you find it a "garbage" fish. *



I squish 'em with a hammer if I get my hands on 'em (fish that I don't like). I don't wanna have to catch the same fucker twice. I smash crabs when I see them too. Revenge for when them little bastards bit me when I was little.


----------



## Jackass (Mar 8, 2004)

Thats because your an asshole!!


----------



## jimnyc (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jackass _
> *Thats because your an asshole!! *



Shut up, fuckface, when I get tired of you I'll do the same!


----------



## Jackass (Mar 8, 2004)

Hahaha..ever wonder why I never went fishing with you??


----------



## jimnyc (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jackass _
> *Hahaha..ever wonder why I never went fishing with you?? *



You wanted to rent a charter with me, you liar! I hope you still do. I'll cut you up in pieces and catch me some shark.

make sure you bring beers for me


----------



## jon_forward (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimnyc _
> *I squish 'em with a hammer if I get my hands on 'em (fish that I don't like). I don't wanna have to catch the same fucker twice. I smash crabs when I see them too. Revenge for when them little bastards bit me when I was little. *



 die you sunsabitches


----------



## jimnyc (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jon_forward _
> * die you sunsabitches  *



Everytime I see a crab I have flashbacks of crabbing in my grandmothers back yard in NJ. We would keep them in a bucket until we can get enough and bring 'em inside and eat them. Without fail, one would always escape and start snapping his claws at me like a tough guy. I would try to get him back in the bucket and the little fucker always managed to pinch me. Not only did I get the last laugh then while I tortured him and slowly dropped him in the boiling water, I now smash all his offspring as well!


----------



## Jackass (Mar 8, 2004)

Honestly...I cant STAND when people just kill fish just because they dont want to catch it. I have walked up to people and thrown what they left on the beach to die in the water and called them assholes. There is no need for it.


----------



## jimnyc (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jackass _
> *Honestly...I cant STAND when people just kill fish just because they dont want to catch it. I have walked up to people and thrown what they left on the beach to die in the water and called them assholes. There is no need for it. *



I don't know the proper name, but we called them "nutcracker" growing up. Sorta like a blowfish, but they would snap a stick clear in two if you put it near it's mouth. I wasn't getting no hook outta that mouth. Off with it's head!


----------



## Jackass (Mar 8, 2004)

We called them sally growlers. I think the "real" name are oyster crackers. I would even throw them back if I got my hook out. It was rare though.


----------



## OCA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jackass _
> *Honestly...I cant STAND when people just kill fish just because they dont want to catch it. I have walked up to people and thrown what they left on the beach to die in the water and called them assholes. There is no need for it. *



Here's my feelings on carp. Where I fish mostly for bass is a small farm pond here, it was dug and filled by this guy and he only planted bass and bluegill in there but somehow the carp got in there just like they get into everything else and before you know it the damn thing was getting muddy and cloudy from all the the rolling on the bottom those things do. So really if you want to get rid of the carp altogether you have to poison the pond and the bass go too and start all over or you can try and fish em out which isn't ever going to happen but maybe you can put a dent in it.


----------



## jimnyc (Mar 8, 2004)

That was it, Oyster Cracker! Yeah, that was a nasty fish, and I was just a kid without pliers.


----------



## Jackass (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OCA _
> *Here's my feelings on carp. Where I fish mostly for bass is a small farm pond here, it was dug and filled by this guy and he only planted bass and bluegill in there but somehow the carp got in there just like they get into everything else and before you know it the damn thing was getting muddy and cloudy from all the the rolling on the bottom those things do. So really if you want to get rid of the carp altogether you have to poison the pond and the bass go too and start all over or you can try and fish em out which isn't ever going to happen but maybe you can put a dent in it. *



Theres nothing you can do about it. Birds eat the eggs..shit in the water and some eggs actually survive. Thats how the carp get in there. It will all happen again. No point in killing them for no reason.


----------



## Jackass (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimnyc _
> *That was it, Oyster Cracker! Yeah, that was a nasty fish, and I was just a kid without pliers. *



Yeah they were!! Man you could stab them 100 times and they would still be alive!!


----------



## jon_forward (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jackass _
> *Yeah they were!! Man you could stab them 100 times and they would still be alive!! *



your knife be on the small side...


----------



## Jackass (Mar 8, 2004)

no no no!! These fish are ALL bone. You could jump on them and they would still live!


----------



## Johnney (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimnyc _
> *You wanted to rent a charter with me, you liar! I hope you still do. I'll cut you up in pieces and catch me some shark.
> 
> make sure you bring beers for me *


 you'd probably catch a carp on him...lol


----------

